# My first emersed setup - when to expect flowers



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I just finished setting up my first emersed setup and planted 4 crypts. I followed the instructions found here

http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2009/10/23/how-to-grow-cryptocoryne-emersed/

except I used 2/3 garden soil and 1/3 peat moss.

These are fairly young plants taken from my 55 gallon tank. most have 3-4 leaves.

What size are crypts typically when they begin to flower?

In an emersed situation (where I suspect the light is brighter than any aquarium) how fast do emersed crypts grow?

I put an aquarium heater in the water; nice condensation on the lid. It drips outside so despite the waterproof mat on which it sits, I am going to look for a waterproof tray large enough.

Bob


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

It depends on the species. _C. wendtii_ and _C. pontederiifolia_ are extremely easy to grow and flower emersed and tend to become almost a weed. It may only take them a few months to go from small plant to flowering size. Other species may take several years to flower, just because conditions aren't just right for them.

In general, emersed plants grow faster than submersed plants. I once had a wild form of _C. wendtii_ go from one plant to completely filling a 3.5" pot in 6 months time, but submersed it grew rather slowly, only making 2 runners in a year.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

It has been 2 months since I started. Two pots each of two different crypts not wendtii and fairly small. They seem to have replaced the surmersed leaves which they "propped up" until the new leaves. One set of plants has 6 new leaves and the other just two.

It is right on my desk so I get to easily check out progress.

Bob


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Nice, I have also started my very own emersed tank sized at 2.5 gallons. Crypts I heard indeed grows like a weed when given time.. I'm trying the parva species, I might give a update when it's doing well


----------

